# Free Guns...except for the canadian



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7416120.stm


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Is it legal for a Canadian to buy a gun in the US and take it back, though?


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

If he declared it, it would be quarantined while he went through the permit process and background checks.

He might get it back, he might not.

Too bad the drug dealers don't have to use the same process. :--)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

And where would someone keep a gun?


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

They have the process all wrong. it is just like Elvis said "...buy and gun and steal a car...". It works for Canadians too!


And before anyone asks, no I am not being serious.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"And where would someone keep a gun?"

That depends on which gun. Big ones, small ones, accurate ones or black ones (LBR) all have a different answer for that question.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

The Kel-Tec .380 really is a good no-nonsense choice for portable self-defense.

I'd take the gas card, though, because I think I only paid about $220 for my P3AT.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Since there seem to be many non-handgun owners or possible first-time handgun owners here and specifically Canadians, I thought I would post a question & answer to what is the single most freqently asked question regarding handguns in the US; i.e. "I'm going hiking/camping/hunting outdoors and want to know which handgun is the best for protection from bears (semi/revolver & .357/.44mag/.45)?"

The answer is: One without a front site. In fact, if you buy a handgun that you intend to use for protection from bears and it comes with a front site you should have it removed by a competent gunsmith or in the worst case file it off yourself. The reason is: It hurts less when the bear shoves it up your @$$! I can't take credit for this, but I've never seen anyone dispute it.

:devil:

Relevant to the OP: The automobile dealer in question is reportedly only giving $250 credits to a local gun shop, not actual handguns. Sure, it's fun for the media, and the foreign media in particular, to pretend in America a guy is handing out the pictured handgun in the article to random people.



> Through the end of the month, car buyers at Max Motors in Butler will have a choice - $250 toward either a gun purchase or gasoline.
> ...
> (In the fine print, the ad on the Web site explains, "Check written toward purchase price" and also mentions, *"Approved Background Check REQUIRED!!"*)


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

The pictured handgun isn't even a Kel-tec.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I hate to tell you this, but the record Polar Bear for many years ( and the largest species of Ursus) was taken by an Inuit with a .22 LR Colt Woodsman. The cruel reality is if you are charged by any bear even a 12 guage or stopping rifle is an iffy proposition unless a shoulder breaking or cranial killing shot is successful. Bears, big ones are in fact successfully hunted with big bore handguns. The key word is hunted, and not while being the huntee. And one man did employ a 9MM Hi Power to kill a Alaskan Grizz. The only problem, Browning and forearm were INSIDE the bear's mouth being chewed on. I think he pulled 7-8 shots before hitting the spine or brainpan. Personally, I find the subject repugnant. Bears are under enough pressure without people of any intent blundering about in their home. I forget the exact figures, but I once read the total recorded fatal bear attacks in North America since 1900 were a few hundred. The total number of fatal human attacks on bears alone is in the thousands, and against each other millions. To quote John Muir " in the next race war, I am siding with the bears." I've was fortunate to serve at Kodiak Island and participate in a non killing hunt and the sad destruction of another rogue. I worked for the Park Service in Kenai with an issued .375 H & H and managed to avoid any misunderstandings. I've met Douglas Peacock and the late fool Timothy Treadwell. best of all, I got to meet Bart the Bear once and share icecream. He was a fine rebuttal for the sister thread on the disappearanace of gentlemen.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

If I am ever charged by a large member of the bear family, I certainly hope that I have with me a trusty .585 Nyati by Ross Seyfried (who I have never met) and a chance to get off a fair shot. Keeping in mind that if the first shot misses, then a second shot would be highly unlikely as the bear would arrive soon enough and this rifle's recoil is very considerable.

If, however, I should find myself in the unhappy circumstance of carrying only my trusty Colt Woodsman while imposing on the personal space of, say, an Ursus arctos horribilis with a malevolent attitude, my spirits shall be buoyed by the knowledge that it has been done before.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

My only experience is with black bears so it may not apply to every species but I think it would be highly unusual to be "charged" by a black bear unless you include coming into a camp looking for food and getting into trouble once there. It is hard to imagine a scenario where I would have to shoot. They don't want trouble and neither do I. There is usually a way to either avoid potential for trouble or to diffuse the situation.
With that said, if I did find find myself in a life threatening situation with a bear I don't care what the record books say. A pistol, in any situation should simply be a tool to fight your way back to your rifle if you were foolish enough to become separated from it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Kav said:


> I hate to tell you this, but the record Polar Bear for many years ( and the largest species of Ursus) was taken by an Inuit with a .22 LR Colt Woodsman. The cruel reality is if you are charged by any bear even a 12 guage or stopping rifle is an iffy proposition unless a shoulder breaking or cranial killing shot is successful. Bears, big ones are in fact successfully hunted with big bore handguns. The key word is hunted, and not while being the huntee. And one man did employ a 9MM Hi Power to kill a Alaskan Grizz. The only problem, Browning and forearm were INSIDE the bear's mouth being chewed on. I think he pulled 7-8 shots before hitting the spine or brainpan. Personally, I find the subject repugnant. Bears are under enough pressure without people of any intent blundering about in their home. I forget the exact figures, but I once read the total recorded fatal bear attacks in North America since 1900 were a few hundred. The total number of fatal human attacks on bears alone is in the thousands, and against each other millions. To quote John Muir " in the next race war, I am siding with the bears." I've was fortunate to serve at Kodiak Island and participate in a non killing hunt and the sad destruction of another rogue. I worked for the Park Service in Kenai with an issued .375 H & H and managed to avoid any misunderstandings. I've met Douglas Peacock and the late fool Timothy Treadwell. best of all, I got to meet Bart the Bear once and share icecream. He was a fine rebuttal for the sister thread on the disappearanace of gentlemen.


I don't know why you hate to tell me this as I always appreciate a good anecdote from you. As you stated, hunting is a far different matter than some neophyte asking for a handgun for protection from bear attacks. I've hiked and camped quite a bit and bears have never wronged me and I certainly don't want to eat one. The post was meant to be humorous.

Was that the Inuit's first hunting trip?

I think most of us that have seen the effects of too much or too little gun and/or experience and judgement in regards to hunting find it repugnant. I handgun hunt hogs; and shoot an occasional moccasin. I've seen some awful things hunting hogs like finding several rounds in one. I also carry a Marlin now and I use it if I run across a larger hog.

I hope your next bottle of scotch arrives quickly.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Country Irish said:


> "And where would someone keep a gun?"
> 
> That depends on which gun. Big ones, small ones, accurate ones or black ones (LBR) all have a different answer for that question.


You always have to make sure it's not visible.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

"You always have to make sure it's not visible." Howard, you plan on suprising a bear? I see it now. You're pushing carts and Uncle Walther waltzes by with the bears. You decide they look unsavory, and, imagining a promotion pull out the zip gun your co worker Jaime made in metalshop. But Walther and the bears have already piled into the last running checker cab and left for Broadway to see CATS. Frustrated, You accidentaly ( it's never deliberate)discharge your 'piece' sending a .25 acp into the door of a new Audi. Mrs Kravowitz, all 93 years of her beats you to a pulp with a sack of frozen stirfry ( aisle 5, two bags for the price of one.)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

As a kid, I spent some summers up with my (much) older sister in northern Ontario. We are talking around Lac Seul, so pretty far north. My b-in-law always loved camping, he is a major hunter and fisher. While I was quite the fisherman at one time, I was never much for hunting, but have gone on some moose hunts.

To the topic, even when just doing a weekend fishing camp with the whole family, my b-in-law always had his hunting rifle along his side at night. Bears love to come rummaging through campsites, no matter what precautions you take to "bear proof" the area, i.e. gutting your fish down at the beach and tossing the guts way down the beach.

I have eaten bear. Some of the folks up there are several generations deep of "bush folk" and they pretty much count on wild game for their meat. I have had a roast and short ribs from bear. Edible, in the hands of a good cook, but I prefer venison and moose. Moose is again cook dependent, but I have had some very good moose steaks. They use bacon to moisten up the moose, as it tends to be very, very lean.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I find carrying a gun, even a small one, to be a huge PITA 99% of the time. 

If I'm somewhere in the outdoors I will belt carry a handgun, but lugging a .45 combat commander around in comfortable casual or dress clothes suitable for the average weather in Florida is impossible IMHO. 

I even find a Colt Pony .380 difficult to conceal comfortably on my thin waist. Even in Bills with their deep pockets and heavy fabric, using a decent pocket holster it's still woefully obvious IMHO. 

Lately, I've resorted to carrying my pocket pistol in a small canvas CDROM case with a huge MICROSOFT logo on the front. No one has paid me any attention. And I keep my I-pod in the little velcro pocket on the front and let one ear plug hang out. Call it hiding in plain sight, I guess. If I have to get milk or gas at midnight I just grab my "music" and carry it with me. Last night was typical, we went out late for a Memorial Day weekend gathering and of course, my Wife had no gas in her car.

It makes transitioning in and out of different cars easier too. Far too many times, I've left in the Volvo late at night with my Wife and had to remember to get the carry gun out of my truck because I do not keep a weapon in her car. I also don't have to worry about someone breaking into the truck in the driveway as I remove the gun now when I come home.

I no longer have to be mindful and constantly predicting my schedule and remembering to take the gun out of the truck glovebox before scaring everyone at the Ford dealer or Valvoline. Now I just grab my SunPass transponder and my "CDs" and people think that looks normal. Only my Wife noticed the change and asked "when did you start listening to CDs?" 

One of the things they stress here in Florida is that a permit to carry means CONCEALED; i.e. they don't want to respond to 'man with a gun' calls and they will confiscate your gun and yank your permit.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was on the caretaker crew of two 255' Lake Class decommisioned cutters. I'm up forward standing by the rail with this Warrant Officer completing a deal for a Colt Pistol when the base CO pulls a suprise inspection. He was base commander after a rather inglorious incident during his last sea command. I think he inspected our future razor blades just to keep fresh where the starboard side was. So we are standing there with a unauthorised weapon on base, no where to hide and the CO distracted momentarily yelling at somebody over a bit of rust or debri. We stashed said piece down the muzzle of our 5" gun and replaced the cover just as he walked around the turret. If you need to hide something; a girl, guns or whatever, more girls and bigger guns always work.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Since there seem to be many non-handgun owners or possible first-time handgun owners here and specifically Canadians, I thought I would post a question & answer to what is the single most freqently asked question regarding handguns in the US; i.e. "I'm going hiking/camping/hunting outdoors and want to know which handgun is the best for protection from bears (semi/revolver & .357/.44mag/.45)?"
> 
> The answer is: One without a front site. In fact, if you buy a handgun that you intend to use for protection from bears and it comes with a front site you should have it removed by a competent gunsmith or in the worst case file it off yourself. The reason is: It hurts less when the bear shoves it up your @$$! I can't take credit for this, but I've never seen anyone dispute it.
> 
> ...


Maybe Mr. Moore can make another film about how guns are destroying America. He can edit out the background check, and the part where he actually has to go to a local gun store. He can just show himself buying a car, then running around the lot with a handgun like a crazed loon.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

zegnamtl said:


> If he declared it, it would be quarantined while he went through the permit process and background checks.
> 
> He might get it back, he might not.
> 
> Too bad the drug dealers don't have to use the same process. :--)


Law makers, anymore, give the criminal a free pass, but make the honest and decent out as though they maybe criminals.

It seems like law makers don't understand human nature, anymore.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

ksinc said:


> "I'm going hiking/camping/hunting outdoors and want to know which handgun is the best for protection from bears (semi/revolver & .357/.44mag/.45)?"


After looking at a grizzly bear hide shot six times from a .357mag where it counts and then seeing pictures of the human bones pick absolutely clean by that hungery bear- a .357mag seems to small. A .44mag or larger is the smallest that I would want in bear country. The best defence with bears is reading books by people who know how to get along with bears, such as Andy Russel (a Canadian writer and outdoorsman).

Canada has had problems with young male black bears eating people. Generally black bears dissapear quickly, but you never know...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> Maybe Mr. Moore can make another film about how guns are destroying America. He can edit out the background check, and the part where he actually has to go to a local gun store. He can just show himself buying a car, then running around the lot with a handgun like a crazed loon.


I heard he's working on a new movie ... I'm sure he'll throw that in!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> I heard he's working on a new movie ... I'm sure he'll throw that in!


Maybe he'll blame the gun makers for the alleged bad economy we're currently in. He'll roll in Iraq, President Bush, and then talk about how great Cuba is doing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> "You always have to make sure it's not visible." Howard, you plan on suprising a bear? I see it now. You're pushing carts and Uncle Walther waltzes by with the bears. You decide they look unsavory, and, imagining a promotion pull out the zip gun your co worker Jaime made in metalshop. But Walther and the bears have already piled into the last running checker cab and left for Broadway to see CATS. Frustrated, You accidentaly ( it's never deliberate)discharge your 'piece' sending a .25 acp into the door of a new Audi. Mrs Kravowitz, all 93 years of her beats you to a pulp with a sack of frozen stirfry ( aisle 5, two bags for the price of one.)


Believe me Kav,There are no bears in Pathmark,I heard there are some dogs but no bears.where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"I find carrying a gun, even a small one, to be a huge PITA 99% of the time. "

As I drift ever further from the original intent of this thread I find that if you have a good drop from chest to waist you can carry an amazing amount of metal, assuming you are complying with local laws and don't sweat too much of course.
A horizontal carry shoulder holster with a jacket can give one the availiability of anything from a J frame to a couple of 45 ACPs. This is another good reason to bulk up.

In the wild a chest carry, if you can buy or make the holster, works great. It coordinates with a swiss backpack with a built in scabbard.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Country Irish said:


> "I find carrying a gun, even a small one, to be a huge PITA 99% of the time. "
> 
> As I drift ever further from the original intent of this thread I find that if you have a good drop from chest to waist you can carry an amazing amount of metal, assuming you are complying with local laws and don't sweat too much of course.
> A horizontal carry shoulder holster with a jacket can give one the availiability of anything from a J frame to a couple of 45 ACPs. This is another good reason to bulk up.
> ...


That might be true. I have a 43.5" chest and a 33" waist, but sweating is part of life in Florida and jackets are not always something that can be accommodated. Hence, the _Miami Vice_ look! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Bear spray*

Grizzlies behave differently towards humans than black bears. Grizzlies generally attack, black bears generally don't.

I spend a fair amount of time in a part of Montana where grizzlies live. From what I have read and been told, bear spray is more likely than a firearm to discourage an attacking bear. Although I am a good pistol shot I would not consider even my .44 magnum adequate defense against a charging grizzly.

Black bears generally will not attack a person unless the bear is female and perceives the human as threatening her cub. I have read, however, of exceptional situations where black bears attacked people, apparently considering them to be food.

IMHO, you don't need a firearm on a camping trip to protect yourself from critters, although Kav posted an example of shooting a rattle snake that was too close to avoid. One might, however, consider a firearm a useful piece of camping equipment to protect one's self against criminals. But then, bear spray would also work in such situations, and would have fewer legal complications.

FWIW, I am not opposed to firearms ownership or use. I consider self defense an entirely appropriate use for firearms.

Regards,
Gurdon (AKA "armed leftist")


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

It's thanks to "armed leftist(s)" that most of the world no longer considers gun ownership to be a right.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What's the biggest gun ever known to man?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Saddam's moon gun, right?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> It's thanks to "armed leftist(s)" that most of the world no longer considers gun ownership to be a right.


Not all lefties are against guns. Hell, even Ted Rall supports gun rights.

Ever hear of James Brady?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I know all lefties aren't against guns-- ever heard of Charles Manson or Patty Hearst?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I know all lefties aren't against guns-- ever heard of Charles Manson or Patty Hearst?


Nice try. They have as much to do with Democrats as Timothy McVeigh and David Koresh have to do with Republicans.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I think you're missing the point-- how 'bout Sacco and Vanzetti?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> It's thanks to "armed leftist(s)" that most of the world no longer considers gun ownership to be a right.





PedanticTurkey said:


> I think you're missing the point.


What is your point? You can't blame only the left for gun control laws.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

You're stuck about about a century or so after what I'm talking about. We tend to think of gun control as a reaction to crime, but historically and in most countries it's been in reaction to the threat of violent left-wing organizations.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> What is your point? You can't blame only the left for gun control laws.


I certainly think Gun Control breaks down more along regional, cultural, and class lines than it does Republican or Democrat.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard, technically, anything over .50 caliber or 1/2" is properly a 'gun' or cannon and everything under that figure is a small arm. There is some overlap; the large bore black powder weapons that depended on projectile mass at lower speeds such as Howda pistols ( no relation) .57 infantry and hunting rifles and a few monster elephant rifles. Properly speaking, the biggest known CANNONS in actual use were the 16" USN on our Iowa class batleships, the 18" japanese Yamato, the infamous ( and ultimately of little value) 'Big Bertha' guns of Germany. A canadian scientist used cannons to launch satelites and later developed the in situ cannon for Saddam Hussein seized in the UK. Readilly available largest bore handgun honours actually still go to the old Colt .45, a .452-.454 bore. The most powerfull would be the .44 Magnum, a .427-.429 bore with considerable velocity increase. In rifles the .458 Winchester. There are several commercially available chamberings that best these. However, all are very expensive propositions, require additional training ( or masochism) and are at best 'bragging rights' with short lived histories like the .454 Casull and Widley rounds. But the biggests 'GUNS' are ultimately the user; leftist, rightist, looking forward, backwards, up or down. A firearm is merely a tool, like a axe or kitchen Quisinart. Individuals and entire cultures can do good things and bad things with all three. " Said I didn't have much use for a Colt, never said I couldn't use one" - Matthew Quigley


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I still say Saddam's moon gun is the biggest gun ever.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

"This is my rifle. This is my gun. One is for shooting. One is for fun." :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I still say Saddam's moon gun is the biggest gun ever.


That's no moon, it's a space station!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> "This is my rifle. This is my gun. One is for shooting. One is for fun." :icon_smile_big:


A buddy had to push for calling it a "rifle." "It is your weapon private."



Laxplayer said:


> That's no moon, it's a space station!


Traveling through hyperspace ain't like dusting crops, boy!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> A buddy had to push for calling it a "rifle." "It is your weapon private."


That must have been an M16. LOL :devil:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> That must have been an M16. LOL :devil:


The ubiquitous M16A2.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> The ubiquitous M16A2.


Then I would have to agree that's not a "rifle." LOL :devil:

That quote from _FMJ_ was about an M14. :icon_smile_big:

Stanley Kubrick's fault if it's an error. LOL


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Click Click-Clik Clik. My 98s have a short tang, heavy receiver , stoned, but still two stage triggers and old cartridges that don't go 'wizz-bang.' People see the thumb cut, stripper bridge and ghost hole peep site, or worse a megalithic array of leaf sites on barrels rediculously long @ a minimum 26" length and find me obscolescent and quaint. But by God ever since the Gunsmith at Kodiak passed that ought-six and a box of 220 grainers over the counter I've never willingly picked up that lousy 'poodle gun' of Col Jeff Cooper estimate again. And the best part is I've only relunctantly destroyed one piece of our earthly community with it's stablemate a 7MM Mauser and a whole lot of threatening paper targets and aluminum cans. They are fun to drape across a knee while reading Roosevelt or Von Blixen or covering Stuart Granger on the TEE VEE. But the best part is silencing a fellow GREEN party member questioning my possession of an elephant rifle and replying they keep dancing on my roof at night.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Then I would have to agree that's not a "rifle." LOL :devil:
> 
> That quote from _FMJ_ was about an M14. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Stanley Kubrick's fault if it's an error. LOL


I recognized the quote. Good movie.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Kav said:


> Click Click-Clik Clik. My 98s have a short tang, heavy receiver , stoned, but still two stage triggers and old cartridges that don't go 'wizz-bang.' People see the thumb cut, stripper bridge and ghost hole peep site, or worse a megalithic array of leaf sites on barrels rediculously long @ a minimum 26" length and find me obscolescent and quaint. But by God ever since the Gunsmith at Kodiak passed that ought-six and a box of 220 grainers over the counter I've never willingly picked up that lousy 'poodle gun' of Col Jeff Cooper estimate again. And the best part is I've only relunctantly destroyed one piece of our earthly community with it's stablemate a 7MM Mauser and a whole lot of threatening paper targets and aluminum cans. They are fun to drape across a knee while reading Roosevelt or Von Blixen or covering Stuart Granger on the TEE VEE. But the best part is silencing a fellow GREEN party member questioning my possession of an elephant rifle and replying they keep dancing on my roof at night.


"Poodle shooter", even.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

To give our Canadian a nod, I once foolishly passed on trading a 94 Winchester in my battery. The guy had a pristine Ross Rifle unmodified except for a brit match peep site for competitive shooting. All I knew about Ross Rifles was they were a miltiary failure and you supposedly could put them together wrong and shoot your eye out or something dire like waking up next to Celine Dion. The match site alone is worth more than that POST 64 DIRTY THIRTY now.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Kav said:


> To give our Canadian a nod, I once foolishly passed on trading a 94 Winchester in my battery. The guy had a pristine Ross Rifle unmodified except for a brit match peep site for competitive shooting. All I knew about Ross Rifles was they were a miltiary failure and you supposedly could put them together wrong and shoot your eye out or something dire like waking up next to Celine Dion. The match site alone is worth more than that POST 64 DIRTY THIRTY now.


A Ross is that big of a deal?! 

I thought they were just .303 Enfields converted to sporting calibers?

We saw one at a gunshow once and no one paid it any mind. The guy probably still has it. LOL

One of my Uncles was looking at it. He said my Great Grand Father had an enfield in .303 and it was the best shooting rifle with cast bullets he had ever seen. I think he decided the Ross either wouldn't shoot them or he couldn't get a mold or something and he passed. Maybe he didn't think he could cast them hard enough. I dunno. I know he shoots those gas check LSWCs in a handgun because for years I shot his ammo up! :icon_smile_big: That is what Uncles are for, right?  I mean no one wanted that rifle.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Saddam's moon gun, right?


I've never heard of a moon gun before.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

A gun big enough to shoot somebody to the moon.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The Ross was a completely different design than the Smelly. I think it's main fault was a design that failed in dirty trench conditions ( sound familiar.) Now a Smelly is a superb platform. In fact, it was said the US had the best target rifle( Springfield) Germany the best hunting rifle( Mauser 98) and UK the best combat rifle ( Smelly.) My last Alaska trip found my Mausers in another state. I picked up a late issue Smelly, banged together 40 rounds of 215 grain Rhino bullet from OZ on a LEE pocket loader/exploder and a 5 round magazine in my junk drawer. I wound up selling it to a Brook's range homesteading family.


----------

